# Anyone been by tahrir today?



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

I need to goto the american embassy tomorrow and I'm wondering if I'll be able to make it into the garage by tahrir square, anyone see if theres still protestors hanging out there?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

ice2x01 said:


> I need to goto the american embassy tomorrow and I'm wondering if I'll be able to make it into the garage by tahrir square, anyone see if theres still protestors hanging out there?


I have not been today but there's a sit-in in the square so yes there will be protestors around. Don't know how that will affect your embassy though.

This pic taken 1 hour ago

??????? ?? ?????? ????. ??????: ????? ???? ????? ?????? #tah... on Twitpic


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Well that's just lovely. I guess I might take a taxi.


----------

